# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Interviste Ali Podrimja: KEMI KRIJUAR ATDHEUN SHPIRTEROR, KU S'KA MURE...

## Diabolis

Marre nga gazeta Koha Jone:

KEMI KRIJUAR ATDHEUN SHPIRTEROR, KU S'KA MURE E GJERA TE TRISHTA 

Me poetin e madh kosovar Ali Podrimja

Bashkebisedoi: Mark Simoni

-Cfare mendoni per nivelin e kembimeve te kultures ne te dy anet e kufirit?

-Megjithese vendet tona i konsiderojme te pavarura dhe shtete me vete, une konstatoj se mungon komunikimi normal mes shqiptareve. Perse ndodh kjo? As vete nuk e di. Por duhet bere cmos te rrenohet edhe ai muri qe ekziston ne logjiken e akcilit njeri tone, qofte ne pushtet apo intelektual. Ne nuk ben ta shohim veten perhere xhuxhe, sepse perpara botes dalim qesharake dhe deshmojme propaganden e fqinjve tane qe na konsiderojne ende si fis. Shqiptaret e dy aneve duhet te binden, se pari, se vetem si komb mund ta realizojme endrren tone.

-Cili eshte Ali Podrimja, si shkrimtar e si qytetar ne keto momente?

-Ne keto caste jam nje shqiptar i pakenaqur me vetveten dhe me ate qe me rrethon. E them kete se ajo qe ndodh shpesh eshte pjese edhe e elaborateve te huaja. Ne duhet te besojme ne fjalen dhe mendimin tone. Perkundrazi, cdo perpjekje e njeriut tone si individ do te shkoje dem. Qe kjo te mos ndodhe, ne duhet ta shikojme secilin krijues e intelektual si pjese e shoqerise shqiptare, e cila e kerkon veten ne familjen europiane.

-Ku eshte pika juaj e ndodhjes ne boten e madhe te letrave?

-Si shkrimtar, jam aty ku eshte edhe fjala ime, ku eshte edhe mendimi im dhe prania ime. E, kjo ka nje hapesire mjaft te madhe.

-Shpeshhere edhe ju kane kritikuar. Perse ka ndodhur kjo?

-Une kam deshire edhe te me kritikojne sepse vetem ashtu mund te korrigjoj ndonje lajthitje timen, por edhe te depertoj ne ceshtje qe kerkojne te shoshiten. Une nuk di krijues, qofte ai i letersise shqipe, apo i metropoleve qe nuk kane kaluar permes ferkimeve. Bile, me ca qe me kritikojne e pi dhe ndonje kafe. Asgje ne jete nuk eshte e persosur. Perse duhet te jene krijuesit perjashtimi i ketij rregulli?

-A mund te flasim pak edhe per angazhimet e koheve te fundit ne letersi?

-Kam ne gjendje doreshkrimi dy libra qe dalin kete vit. Njeri titullohet "Gjysme fotografia" qe do te thote "Gjysme Shqiperia", ndersa tjetri deri ne tani titullohet "Kur mungon atdheu". Ne, shqiptaret e Kosoves ka mbi nje shekull e gjysme qe na mungon, por megjithate ne kemi krijuar ate atdheun shpirteror ku s'ekzistojne mure e as gjera te tjera te trishta. Kete duhet ta lexojme me kujdes nga akcili shkrimtar qe vjen nga Kosova.

-C'ndjesi provoni kur vini ne Shqiperi?

-Une kur shkel ne Shqiperi, vij i cliruar, si nje shqiptar qe si perket asnje partie dhe qe partite ne Shqiperi i konsideroj si problem i i shqiptareve te krahut tuaj. Une perkrah opsionet demokratike, por kurre nuk dua te behem pjese e ferkimeve te asnje partie, mbasi te gjitha i konsideroj he jane shqiptare.

-Duke patur parasysh se shkrimtaret perbejne nje nga komunitetet me sendimentin me te larte, a mund te na thoni se cfare keni ndjere ne momentet kur shqiptaret jane vene ne proven e rrezikut e te fatkeqesive?

-Kam percjelle me dhimbje te madhe ngjarjen tragjike te 9 janarit. Sic duket, mbasi toka eshte mbushur me varre, tani e ka radhen deti. Nuk e di nese nenat e miqte tane kane per te mundur te na i gjejne varret. Dikur kishte varre vetem ne dhe te zi (sic thote populli yne) ndersa tani varret i kemi edhe te kalter, ne krah te ndonje pulebardhe. I dhimbshem e trondites ky realitet...

-C'raporte keni me miqte tuaj dhe si ndiheni ne respektin, dashurine e vemendjen e tyre?

-Shkelqyer. Driteroin e kam mik nga ditet e para, qysh kur fillova te shkruaj poezite e para. Mik e kam edhe Ismail Kadarene, me te cilin nganjehere dhe grindemi per ceshtje letrare. Por, kur vij ne Shqiperi, nuk mund te mos iu pi kafene Moikom Zeqos, Besnik Mustafait, Xhevahir Spahiut, e deri tek me te rinjte. Une nuk mund t'i shikoj shqiptaret te ndare, sepse jam edukuar ne nje familje qytetare, sic eshte Gjakova, familje e shume burrave te kombit qe te keqen nuk e shohin vecse perreth. E, fatkeqesisht, ne merremi pak si teper me vetveten, ne nje kohe kur na duhet te mposhtim imazhin e se keqes per neve.

-Cili eshte formati i prezantimit te kultures shqiptare neper bote, sipas mendimit tuaj?

-Vetem si etni, ku do te merrnin pjese krijuesit e te gjithe trojeve shqiptare qe nderojne kombin.

-Cfare duhet te rregulloje shoqeria jone nga regjistri i marredhenieve mes njeri-tjetrit?

-Patjeter qe duhet t'i leme ferkimet dhe te mendojme per te ardhmen tone, per besimin tone, mes nesh dhe t'i kujtojme me shpesh Rilindasit qe vertet ishin me te mencur se ne, sidomos kur ishte ceshtja e kombit. Nje mik i imi, Azem Shkreli, thoshte "nuk eshte poet ai nese s'vdes edhe per nje varr".

Kete varg po e perifrazoj: nuk eshte shqiptar, ai qe ne fatkeqesine e popullit kerkon perfitimin e vet. 

Ju kerkoj me zemer ne dore juve te Shqiperise se vjeter, te beni kujdes edhe per pavaresine e Kosoves. Ne nuk dime me cka te merremi tani, kur ferkimet, ne te dy anet tensionohen e behen sic e deshiron ora e fqinjve tane, qe aq shume e aq gjate na kane pare keqas.

----------


## Dita

Ne nje prezantim te letersise se sotshme shqipe ne Salcburg te Austrise ne qershor te vitit te kaluar, ne gjinine e poezise breznine e vjeter ishte ftuar ta perfaqesonte Ali Podrimja e gjinine e prozes ish ftuar Ismail Kadare. Ishte kenaqesi te shihje sesi bisedonin keta dy njerez te medhenj te fjales se shkruar shqipe me njeri-tjetrin. Ka thene te verteten Podrimja, miqesia mes tyre ishte e shqueshme edhe per persona te trete qe munden t'i shohin ne ate rast.

----------


## Dita

Nje artikull mbi krijimtarine e Ali Podrimjes, shkeputur nga gazeta Lobi ne internet (gjendet edhe tek trepca.net).



*PERSE SHKRUAN ALI PODRIMJA?*


Dua të qëndroj te një libër i Podrimjes, Lum Lumi. Vetëm në dyvjetshin e fundit e ka ribotuar dy herë dhe gjithmonë vjen i ndryshuar dhe i pasuruar. Duket se ky është libri i jetës për poetin. Një tragjedi personale është sublimuar në art të madh. Ai është i dominuar nga tema e atdheut, një poet simbol i identitetit kombëtar.


Sadik BEJKO


Ali Podrimja tashmë është një poet me emër të madh. I çiltër, me një buzëqeshje të ëmbël, i vetëdijshëm për sa ka bërë, ai do ta pranonte një epitet të tillë. Aliu ka një karrierë të shkëlqyer letrare. Ai është nga ata që kanë fituar sigurinë e një embleme: përfaqëson një vlerë të shenjtë për shqiptarët, them në veçanti për shqiptarët, është një emblemë e poezisë. Në biseda me të ma ka shtjelluar gjatë temën e vështirë: përse shkruaj, por në përmbledhjen me ese Tkurrja e atdheut ai i jep një përgjigje, si të thuash, me shkrim kësaj pyetjeje. Duhet veçuar që ai është një eseist i hatashëm dhe kohët e fundit dhe një antologjist (hartues antologjish). Esetë e tij kanë nervin e poetit, thuktësinë dhe ngjeshjen e stilistit, ngërthejnë faktin dhe pathosin, kanë dramatikën e udhëtimit nëpër një gjeografi të dhembjeve që kullojnë gjak e tymojnë shkrumb eshtrash, sjellin dëshmi ngjethëse dhe refleksione tronditëse. Ato ushtojnë ankth e rrevoltë bashkë, kanë tingëllimën e këmbanës lajmëtare për atë kob që po i përgatitej Kosovës. Kanë pezmin se veshët e dyllosur janë ku e ku më të mirë se veshët e atij që e ka paravendosur kurrë mos të të dëgjojë. Por kambanat duhet të bjenë. Deri ne qiell siç di ai tu bjerë. Aliu, në vazhdën e poetëve tanë që se ka filluar poezia ndër ne, është i dominuar nga tema e atdheut, një poet simbol i identitetit kombëtar. 


NDERI I POEZISË


Që në vargun e parë me idenë e atdheut ia nis Iliada, kënga e njërit prej etërve të poezisë botërore, e plakut Homer. Etnia në Ballkan është një brengë, është dhe një paranojë. Për ne shqiptarët ajo mbeti një brengë. Për poetët e popujve përreth nesh që na sollën aq dhembje, ajo u kthye në një sëmundje të zezë. Në fund të fundit, shumë ndër poetët e Ballkanit u vunë të bashkëjetojnë me xhelatin. Në se poezia rreh nga absolutja, nga një ëngjëllizim i botës dhe i njeriut, poetët në Ballkan u vunë nga situatat të luajnë një rol publik duke u vënë në shërbim të politikave shfarosëse. Ka poetë që nga shpërdorimi i fjalës, humbasin nderin. Nderhumbësit janë nder i humbur i poezisë.Tek ne nën diktaturë ndodhi që shkrimtari të çojë në burg shkrimtarin në emër të shërbimit ndaj një kuaze, një bote të re. Të tjerë të ballkanas duke i shërbyer shtetit, frymëzuan nacionalizmin, liturgjinë e zezë të gjenocidit të atyre që do të luanin futboll me koka të prera njerëzish. Aliu dhe poetët e Kosovës i shpëtuan këtij kurthi të zi. Tema e atdheut aty dhe se mori thekset programatike e tragjike të një thirrjeje-britmë që, për rrethanat, çdo poet do tia kishte zili: Kosova është gjaku im që muk falet, u përtëri në forma të stërholluara e më shumë të nëkuptuara, përçoi nga qëndresa individuale dhe kolektive. Në kohë të vështira ujiti rrënjët e thara të një identiteti në grahmën e fundit. Kjo poezi është e mbushur me respektin për njeriun, për vlerat e tij. Kështu Aliu dhe poetë të tjerë të Kosovës i shpëtuan nderin dhe një çështjeje të madhe siç është vetë poezia. Ajo nuk degjeneroi në një magji të zezë të propagandës për kauza të dështuara. Ajo mbeti vlerë se i qëndroi pranë njeriut, i forcoi nderin atij, i forcoi dinjitetin atij, i dha zemër që të mos humbasë e të mos tjetërsohet. Poezia duhet të jetë e ndershme, si njeriu. Kjo është një çështje e madhe për një institucion themelor siç ka qenë poezia për shqiptarët, por dhe siç është një vlerë e shenjtë kudo në botë (Kundera). Këndej, në anët tona, figura e poetit lolo që i vargëzonte propagandës, vaj më det, ka çuar sot tek Mazllëmi, që, për pesë para, del në pikë të mëngjezit e bllamurit vargje (çti vijë në mend) nga ekrani i një kanali të njohur televiziv. Aliu dhe pak si ai i dolën për zot jetës, njeriut, kombit, poezisë. Fjalës.


KATËR NIVELE LEXIMI PËR LUM LUMIN 


Për të thelluar sa thashë më lart, dua të qëndroj te një libër i Podrimjes, Lum Lumi. Vetëm në dyvjetshin e fundit e ka ribotuar dy herë dhe gjithmonë vjen i ndryshuar dhe i pasuruar. Duket se ky është libri i jetës për poetin. Një tragjedi personale është sublimuar në art të madh. Do të shfletoja katër nivele leximi të këtij libri të tragjikës universale që i ka shokët të rallë në poezinë tonë duke u vënë përkrah me libra të mëdhenj të saj si: Milosao, Lulet e verës, Baba Tomorri, Juvenilja, Psalme murgu, Vargjet e lira, Lahuta e malcisë, Vallja e yjeve.


a. Refuzimi i vdekjes. Në nivelin e parë do të shihja temën e ikjes nga vdekja, një temë e lashtë sa bota, e inicuar që në epin e akado-sumerëve, epin e Gilgameshit. 


Gilgameshi, qytetndërtuesi, ati i qytetërimit botëror, me dy të tretat hyjni e vetëm një e tretën njeri, në saje të kësaj të fundit, në atë që është njerëzor, i duhet të vdesë. Ia thonë perënditë. E aty nis udhëtimi i tij i lemerisur nga që nuk do ta pranojë vdekjen, kërkon dhe nën tokë barin e pandekësisë. Te ky libër i Aliut, në jehonë të Gilgameshit, ati endet në koridoret e spitaleve, në tunelet e metrotë nga Beogradi, në Moskë, në Paris, në fshatin e vendlindjes, udhëton me një fëmijë në krahë që tia shpëtojë vdekjes së paralajmëruar nga kanceri. Aliu nuk do ta pranojë vdekjen se si Gilgameshi i lashtë një fëmijë është dyfish hyjni: është fëmija, e ardhmja, është biri, një hyjni për prindërit, është dhe njeri vetëm për veten e tij, po njeri që ikën e s vjen më. Këtu poeti me të drejtë e refuzon fatalitetin dhe rend ti shpëtojë vdekjes. Lënda rrënqethëse që e mbush librin është dhënë në hollësi të dridhshme në ecurinë e sëmundjes, në pafuqinë njerëzore përpara rrufesh të tilla tragjike. Pafuqi që na shtang e na bën të luajmë mendsh aq më tepër ndaj një fëmije që kërkon mbrojtje. Poeti nuk abuzon si arti i lehtë i shumë filmave e librave me këtë temë. Tonet tragjike mbahen në një solemnitet të përzishëm


b. Vizioni biblik. E kjo që thamë lidhet me nivelin e dytë të leximit. Pafuqia njerëzore ndaj tragjedive të tilla na bën më të thellë, na çon nga katarsi, na pastron si kalimet nëpër zjarret dlirësuese. E nga kjo lartësi poeti sheh botën, shoqërinë në aq pisllëk e shnjerëzi. Po është një hedhje në lartësi të tilla që kërkon pastrimin e krejt njerëzimit, e metropoleve, e shoqërisë njerëzore në prerjen e së sotme dhe të së djeshmes, një njerëzim që bashkëpunon e bashkëjeton me të keqen. Ky është një vision biblik i librit. Ky është vështrimi pa kohë e pa hapsirë. Ne jemi një qytetërim i rrezikuar përderisa e kemi shtuar të keqen dhe e përtypim si bukën në tryezën e përditshme. Thashë një vision biblik, jo një kritikë sociale siç do të duket në plan të parë. Dhimbjet e bukura e pasurojnë botën.


c. Bota shqiptare. Niveli tretë është ai i zbulimit të rrënjëve, i rënies në themel të identitetit vetiak e kolektiv. Në të keqe secili nga ne rend të gjejë rrënjët e veta, fijet e holla të qëndresës, rend në brendësitë e historitë e gjakut e të vendlindjes. Do një taban të fortë dhe intim që të mbahet e të burrërohet. Dhe Aliu shkon e nga nuk shkon për tu mbushur me botën shqiptare, me bukuritë e historitë, me mitikën e hiret e saj. Duke u burrëruar, duke marrë lëndë force e dinjiteti për vete ai ne i jep edhe ne që e lexojmë atë. E këtu vij tek çka thashë më lart se ky poet i etnisë e ka mbrujtur këtë lëndë në disa nivele: nga thirrja deri te kolonat ku mbahesh i rrethuar nga uji i zi i vdekjes. Kosova doli përtej Ujit Të Zi. Fjala e shenjtëruar (Lasgushi) e shpëtoi Kosovën.


d. Mjeshtëri e lartë. Niveli i katërt është ai i mjeshtërisë poetike. Ky është i tillë që ndonjëherë të lë shtang. E të bën të mendosh me ç forcë demoniake a ëngjëllorë ia ka dalë ti thotë, ti mbrujë vargjet. Aliu është poeti që rrëfen, analizon, që kalon nga intimja te e përgjithshmja, nga dhimbja tragjike te e madhërishmja me lehtësi e mrekulli gjuhe, vargu e fjale. Ky regjistër i gjerë ndjenjash e situatash është në përshtatje me një arsenal artistic mjeshtëror që do të donte një analizë më vete. Po është ky taban arti që i mban në këmbë tri nivelet e mësipërme. Nga libri del me ndjenjën e shëndetshme të gjallërisë e të thellësive njerëzore të cilave duhet tu përulesh si tempujve. Këto cilësi dhe lartësi artistike e kanë bërë atë poetin tonë më të përkthyer e më të njohur ndërkombëtarisht.


Një poet që ka arritur lartësi të tilla mund ta shtrojë pyetjen: përse shkruaj? Si duket kjo është pyetja torturuese për çdo poet të vërtetë. Në rastin e Aliut kësaj nuk mund ti shpëtosh.

----------


## tupani

Sa mire e ben  ali podrimja qe nuk mban anen e asnje partie.

ne kte menyre ai ben si qengji bute qe pi ne shum sisa.

keshtu na duhen poetet  asnjeanes si ali podrimja.

e po shqiperia dhe kosova  jane dy lendina me qengja e iriqa qe vec han bare e pijne vese prandaj podrimja nuk u a prishe asnjerit.

sa i mire eshte ali podrumja.


ali hoxha hoxh alija njesoj jane prandaj.


ksaj i thone hallv e ftohte.

----------


## pelin

Gjithmone me ka pelqyer Ali Podrimja si poet, por pas kesaj interviste kaq te shkurter me duhet ta respektoj dyfish. Formati i tij eshte ai i intelektualit qe i duhet vecanerisht sot Shqiperise.
  Thenia e tij se " Shqiptaret e dy aneve duhet te binden, se pari, se vetem si komb mund ta realizojme endrren tone." eshte nje monument patriotizmi. Per fat te keq shume sharlatane te medhenj e te vegjel qe e mbajne veten per 'patriote me patente' ne vend te kundershtarit plotesues ne mendim apo politike shohin vetem armiq duke ngjallur nje urrejtje te eger qe shkon gjithmone ne dem te kombit.

----------


## deep_blue

Ne Kosove  ka mbi 30  parti shqiptare, nga te vejë shkrimtari i cili eshte  me i madh se 30 partite tok!!!

----------

